# Trim Pocket Door



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

Got a pocket door transition to a very close perpendicular linen needing casing. If you look at the 2nd and 3rd picture below, I have demonstrated with scrap oak and pine as to how I think I can jamb the door & also case the door and also have a reveal around the linen. What I like is other peoples suggestions because I usually focus to much on one way when other people see it differently.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah rip down the piece over the closet to make it the same reveal as the PD. Looks like it should work though.

You werent planning on trying to run any leg casing on that inside corner I assume? Youre just talking about the top?


----------



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

I think no leg casing but a typical sized door stop to conceal door / jamb butt


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Sounds like that would work. You could use some kind of decorative beading or corner molding if you wanted to dress it up a bit.


GL!


----------



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

Update photo . I'm happy .


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like you made it work. Good job!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that looks great, that was good thinking to incorporate the door and casework, really looks good.


----------

